# Easton EC90 SL Clincher....



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

So there are these EC90's I'm debating on getting - http://www.eastonbike.com/road/products/wheels/ec90-sl-carbon-clincher

Retail is $1,800

I can get them for $1,584 - tax paid from my LBS.

I currently have a Custom Wheel Build on my bike. Kinlin Rims, Elf front, H3 rear and Conti Gators.

The reason I want to get the Easton wheel are for two reasons:
1 - Improve Ride quality (although I know GP4000s will do that)
2 - More Aero qualities from the 38mm rim 

I ride on Pacific Coast Highway a lot and sometimes ride to the climbs and back. I wanted a wheel that was versatile enough (and stiff) for climbing hills. and also good on the Flats.

I weigh 145 lbs.

Any comments and suggestions would be great


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

what makes u think they will improve ride quality?

in the end i call that a marginal call for the money... assuming you have kinlin 30s, the aero diff is marginal.... weight wise likely to be similar, and i can tell you, your hubs are superior to what comes with eastons...

there are better builds out there for not too much more money...

to actually get your comfort, hill cimbing and aero gains, an edge 1.45 set would be far superior... i think they can be had in the US around $2.2k, not too much more than 1.5.

consider the gains, as low as 1066g build weight, 45mm aero, superior components, actual comfort improvement cos it's tubbie....


----------



## ssauter (Aug 1, 2007)

I agree with wankski. I don't think you will see significant gains going with the EC-90's. The hubs you have now are far better than the easton's. The only thing the Eastons have is a lighter weight rim that is slightly more aero, though edge rims would be more durable and lighter.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

For less than that cost, you could get your current wheels rebuilt with Edge Composites rims. These would be much better than the Eastons, cheaper, and you can use your current hubs.


----------



## chrisden5150 (Aug 3, 2008)

For what it's worth, I have the new EC90 clinchers and I think they're pretty nice. I also think Zipp, Reynolds and Edge wheels are way overpriced. The EC90's are not the lightest (1460 grams) and not the most aero, but are very solid and fast. By the way, the reviewers at Bikeradar.com said they were the best carbon clinchers currently on the market.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i think if you had got the awesome price from competitive cyclist last week it would have made the decision a little less difficult. 40% off easton wheels, my wheels come on tuesday!


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

foofighter said:


> i think if you had got the awesome price from competitive cyclist last week it would have made the decision a little less difficult. 40% off easton wheels, my wheels come on tuesday!


I know I saw your earlier post when doing some research....Grrrr.....I'm SO jealous. It tired the bloody code and it did not work.

[email protected]!!!#@!%#[email protected]


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

sorry, i didnt know about it either as i was on their email list. My buddy's friend did one of those email forwards and he passed it on to me.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

found some on ebay.......hmmmm.......


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

no warranty from Easton on ebay purchases


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

jemsurvey said:


> no warranty from Easton on ebay purchases


So where is the best place to get them where I will have a warranty? Other than my LBS? Any suggestions?


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Wish I knew....I want a set also but for something like this wouldn't risk the warranty. I'm pissed I missed out on the sale at Competitive Cyclist....oh well.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

got it  - http://www.flickr.com/photos/quality...7624178607596/


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Bad Link!!!


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

Oops......sorry......I should erase this thread as I started a new one with the proper link:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=214380


----------



## zipptrek (Jun 16, 2002)

jemsurvey said:


> no warranty from Easton on ebay purchases



Not true, I have gotten Warranty service from Easton and Groundandpoundla (seller) on Ebay purchase.


----------



## zipptrek (Jun 16, 2002)

SROC3 said:


> So where is the best place to get them where I will have a warranty? Other than my LBS? Any suggestions?



http://cgi.ebay.com/Ceramic-2010-Ea...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item563c969973

I got warranty from this guy on my set. He will take care of you if you have any issues.
Plus Easton backed me up as well on the purchase from Ebay.

Oops !! sorry I just noticed you wanted clinchers. try him maybe he can get some.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

mine showed up today


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

foofighter said:


> mine showed up today


NiCE!!!!!!! Get them on yet? Did you go for a ride??? THEY ARE AWESOME!!!!

There's that little - barrel adjuster on both the front and rear hubs. make sure you adjust those properly. if not your wheel will do micro-wiggles...not good. I called Easton and they explained this to me.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

when you say adjusted how should they be just snug or tight?

anyway, unbeknown to me, you have to you use 7800 or 7900 shimano cassette. I was miffed to say the least. in the item description it shows Shimano/SRAM but when you get the wheels the sticker on the hub says ONLY shimano 7800/7900

luckily my buddy had a set he loaned to me slapped it on and it's set for tomorrow


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

Similarly to adjusting a headset it is best to start with the adjuster loose so that you can feel some hub play by grabbing the rim and tire and wiggling from side to side.
Gradually turn the preload adjuster clockwise while wiggling the rim / tire to feel for hub play. When you can no longer feel any play in the hub the adjustment is complete. 

Also, we have a new version of the preload adjuster for R4 and R4SL hubs. The new adjuster uses a cone wrench for adjustment rather than fingertips. Please feel free to call the service center at 800-347-3901 x5177 for replacement preload adjusters.
If you have adjusters which seem to come loose frequently this new adjuster will resolve that issue.

I called Easton and had them send my bike shop the newly updated preload adjusters to install on the hubs.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

ah nice nice thanks for the tip.

this adjustment is done while the wheel is on the bike right so that you can wiggle it back and forth


----------



## zipptrek (Jun 16, 2002)

foofighter said:


> ah nice nice thanks for the tip.
> 
> this adjustment is done while the wheel is on the bike right so that you can wiggle it back and forth


 Yes with the skewers tight. Also if you upgrade to the new adjusters, you will need a 19mm cone wrench.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

so i emailed competitivecyclist explaining what happened and they explained that yes the wheels come with a shimano freehub that will work w/ DA only...and that they were sending me a SRAM freehub so i can use my existing cassette. that was nice of them so i'm stoked i dont have to buy a new cassette.


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

thats a 2009 model i think???


foofighter said:


> so i emailed competitivecyclist explaining what happened and they explained that yes the wheels come with a shimano freehub that will work w/ DA only...and that they were sending me a SRAM freehub so i can use my existing cassette. that was nice of them so i'm stoked i dont have to buy a new cassette.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

the site listed as 2010 i dunno


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

No, thats the stock cassette body for the 2010 model


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

apparently i was supposed to specify if i had sram *shrug*


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah I had the same issue at Helen's Cycles. They thought the Shimano freehub would fit the SRAM like on other hubs. But this was not the case. However, unlike you, I had to buy the SRAM freehub. It was expensive too - $106 bucks. They did say that they would refund my card if they found out from their supplier that they made the SRAM freehub wheelset.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

You should not have to buy the freehub...Easton will send you a compatible freehub (they make several for different cassette's) if you send the original one back to them....your LBS should not charge you for this swap out. I would call or email Easton and then get your LBS to refund your money.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, just plunked down the cash for a set at my LBS...has the dura-ace only freehub so Easton is sending the correct freehub...can't ride them yet but I sit here looking at them...


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

jemsurvey said:


> Well, just plunked down the cash for a set at my LBS...has the dura-ace only freehub so Easton is sending the correct freehub...can't ride them yet but I sit here looking at them...


Yesterday I took these babies climbing....small climb 4% then a steeper 7% towards the end. The road I went on has all these small cracks and bumps in the asphalt. On my older wheels I could feel them all.....on the Eastons they were just smoothed out. Felt really nice  I'm sure my ride will get even better when I change my tires from Conti Gators to Conti GP4000s's :thumbsup: 

So far the main thing that irritates me is the rear pre-load adjuster....halfway through my rides I have to stop and adjust them. Easton is sending me the 2010 adjusters where you need a tool to adjust so they don't come loose.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm chomping at the bit to get these on the road....what did the wheels exhibit when the preload was out of adjustment? The one's I have use a 19mm cone wrench for adjusting the preload...should these stay in adjustment longer?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

seeing how this is my first set of carbon wheels...man there is a good difference in braking performance...and these wheels are supposed to be better than other carbon wheels when it comes to braking I cant imagine how crappy the others are if these are a bit off vs alloy braking surface


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

jemsurvey said:


> I'm chomping at the bit to get these on the road....what did the wheels exhibit when the preload was out of adjustment? The one's I have use a 19mm cone wrench for adjusting the preload...should these stay in adjustment longer?


Yes those will stay adjusted pretty well. You can tell if they are not adjusted well - just pick up the bike and try to wiggle the wheels from side to side. If there is no lateral movement then you're good, if there is, then you need to adjust.

your 19mm adjustables is the one that Easton is actually sending me to replace the ones I have now.


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

SROC3 -- any comment on braking ? 

Also, are the logos removeable decals, or painted on?
(I like them, just curious...)

Thanks


----------



## JGDarcy (Feb 6, 2006)

I've had these wheels since the first week in April, and I'm very pleased with them. They replaced a pair of Mavic Kysrium Equipes on a 2010 Specialized Tarmac Expert. They are shod with Michelin latex tubes and Vittoria Open Corsa CXII's.

The first thing I noticed was that they reduce the amount of buzz coming off of the road surface. This was interesting because I was not expecting this. The other really obvious difference is that they roll better than the Mavics did. I can coast at higher speeds longer with the Eastons.

The aerodynamic benefit _seems_ to be there, but this is not really measurable. At least not with the tools at my disposal!

The braking is less immediate when compared to aluminum rims. This was compounded by me just replacing the stock pads with the yellow ones and not taking time to align the pads to the rims. Braking on the first few rides really sucked. Then I noticed that I was not using all of the pad. I aligned them correctly and it made a huge difference. Still not equal to aluminum, but not weak. Folks who are having problems with braking may want to check the pad alignment.

I did find that I had to open up my brake calipers slightly on these to eliminate a slight bit of rubbing under hard climbs. 

All in all, I am really pleased with the wheels. They ride well and look great on my bike.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

4cmd3 said:


> SROC3 -- any comment on braking ?
> 
> Also, are the logos removeable decals, or painted on?
> (I like them, just curious...)
> ...


See JGDARCY post above, especially on braking - its pretty much what my experience with them are. I'm SO happy I bought them. :thumbsup: 

For JGDARCY - As for the rubbing on climbs - did you adjust the preload adjuster? it helps with the lateral movement of the wheels


----------



## mattdman (Jun 1, 2009)

hi guys, how tough is EC90 SL clincher wheelset? I just installed a set. I noticed that the rim was pushed slightly by the brake caliper (when the brake caliper not really aligned). Is this normal? Anyone has noticed this? 

Are they tough enough for regular club rides? If used regularly, what is the life span of these wheels without clashing them?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

im running them as "everyday" wheels so i'll let you know


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

I just got mine but I do ride pretty hard I must say....climbs and all. I am, however, pretty light - 145 lbs. So, I'm not too sure how good a gauge I would be. I have read from other posters though that these are great and very sturdy wheels.

What did you mean by "pushed slightly by the caliper"? It made an indentation? Maybe it was a factory defect? I know that there are 2009 models out there that do not have the new pre-load adjuster. And if not, it sucks because the hub comes loose a little (lateral flex) after a hard ride. then you have to manually turn the adjuster so it does not wiggle. I had this issue, but Easton just sent me a new one - adjustable with a 19mm wrench only. works great now


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

I think he meant that one side of the brake caliper contacts the rim first and pushes the rim slightly in the direction of the other caliper....this would happen with most any wheel..center the brake calipera and all will be well.

FWIW...have gotten 3 rides in on these with some climbing and I am really liking them....I plan on using them as an everyday wheelset and don't expect to have any problems with durability.


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Easton EC90 SL Clinchers can be run tubeless with the Stans notubes tape and the hutchinson tubeless tires? I am currently using Mavic Ksyriums run tubeless with Hutchinson tires (which I love) but I am considering buying some carbon clinchers and I want to run them tubeless too. Anyone know?


----------



## bicmcneal (Apr 28, 2010)

Easton has updated their warranty policies on eBay and online purchases, so be sure that future stuff if bought through an authorized dealer:
http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-us/road/warranty-info/warranty-policies/
Certain authorized retailers do sell our products online, or through online auction sites, when in accordance with our regulations. In order for the warranty to apply to online purchases, an itemized receipt from that dealer must be included with the proof of payment(e.g. PayPal or credit card statement). A PayPal or credit card statement does not constitute proof of purchase.

If you are not sure if the seller is an authorized Easton dealer, please contact the seller and request a physical address and account name. Whether this is an authorized Easton dealer must be verified through our customer service at 877-835-6629. If the seller does not provide this information, then our warranty does not apply to this product.

This warranty is expressly in lieu of all other warranties. Any implied warranties of merchantability or fitness for a particular purpose are limited to the same duration as this express warranty.


----------

